# Anything that "seals the cuticle" on havie hair?



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I am searching for a product (conditioner or dry coat spray?) that "seals the cuticle" on Daisy's hair. I don't want to use anything with 'cones in it since they reportedly dry the hair out.... 

IOD products work okay for a couple of days, but then she seems to "poof out" and her coat attracts dirt.. I plan to order some Nature's Specialities (Plum Silky, Plum Tastic Maximum Moisturizer, Super EZ De-Mat and maybe a try another of their sprays...)

I don't know if I've communicated this very well  Hope someone has a suggestion...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynda I found the best thing to do is curse Kim everytime I groom Riley..


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

While I normally don't use CC shampoos, their after bath conditioner seals the cuticles. It was meant to be used after using a coloring shampoo to seal the color in and stains out, but it may work for your situation as well(I just don't reccomend the shampoo as it dries out Hav coats...)


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Lynda I found the best thing to do is curse Kim everytime I groom Riley..


LMBO :laugh::laugh::laugh: At least Monte and Beau are easy! And her fur-babies have the BEST dispositions....and dont forget all that squeezing on their paws!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

AgilityHav said:


> While I normally don't use CC shampoos, their after bath conditioner seals the cuticles. It was meant to be used after using a coloring shampoo to seal the color in and stains out, but it may work for your situation as well(I just don't reccomend the shampoo as it dries out Hav coats...)


Thanks, Natasha. What shampoo are you using?


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I just use what I use on my hair, Pantene


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

What is the advantage of something whic seals the cuticle, and how can u tell if a product is suspose to do this?


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sam375 said:


> What is the advantage of something whic seals the cuticle, and how can u tell if a product is suspose to do this?


This is a goomer's blog with a magnified pic of damaged dog hair:

http://groomblog.blogspot.com/2008/08/chris-christensen-best-pet-brush.html

And another: http://askbbird.blogspot.com/2007/12/static-electricity-and-pet-hair.html

As I understand it, damaged hair has a raised cuticle which leads to static electricity that attracts dust/dirt. The hairs also tangle easier as the cuticles on each hair snag on each other...

I'm not sure how to determine which products (rinse out conditioner, leave in conditioner or grooming spray) might help with this problem.

Daisy's hair snags and tangles - so I probably cause MORE damage trying to brush through it. I'm hoping to find something that helps. I've heard you should avoid silicons - but many GOOD products contain them... I'm just not sure what to try next...

maybe Kelco De-Mat Spray? http://www.amazon.com/Kelco-DeMat-Grooming-Spray-Seals~Protects/dp/B001LEU270


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Silicons are not really that bad, you just don't want to use to much of them. I have found that most human products work better than pet products on Havs....Do you have a sally's nearby? Maybe visit and ask for a product like you are looking for...


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Silicones "cones" and sulfates are suspose to be drying on human hair ...

Maybe a frizz serum would seal the cuticle but that has cone chemical in it.

qvc sells a spray which is anti frizz, no cones and I use it I wonder how it would be on my Hav's hair....It does have sdalcohol in it though.


----------

